# Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?



## SharkAndFish (13. April 2011)

Hallo lieber Angler/inennen,
Ich hoffe ich nerve euch net mit meinen fragen aber ich habe eine frage.. 
Jetzt wo bald die Hecht saison wieder anfängt(01.05.2011) habe ich erneut eine frage dazu  
Ich bin am We bei meinem Fachändler und wollte mir mal paar gufis zulegen jetzt sind meine fragen:
1. Größe der GuFi´s (ich denke mal klein)
2. Farben ?
3. Welcher Jigkopf (also Gewicht) #c#c
Das Wg darf max 25 gr. mit stahlvorfach betragen 

MfG Alex|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> 1. Größe der GuFi´s (ich denke mal klein)
> 2. Farben ?
> 3. Welcher Jigkopf (also Gewicht)



zu 1: 10 -30 cm
zu 2 : weiss, gelb, braun, schwarz weiss, grün, ......
zu 3: 10g - 30 g

Sorry, aber bei der Frage kann man leider keine genaueren Antworten geben.


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> zu 1: 10 -30 cm
> zu 2 : weiss, gelb, braun, schwarz weiss, grün, ......
> zu 3: 10g - 30 g
> 
> Sorry, aber bei der Frage kann man leider keine genaueren Antworten geben.


 
UPs entschuldige 
Ich möchte am rhein Angeln 
Rhein (Bonn) also starke strömung


----------



## carphunter1678 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Also im Rhein ist daswegen der starken Strömung recht schwer das Gewicht des Köder bei 25gr zu halten ! Weil man ihm Rhein Bleiköpfe von um die 20gr verwendet ! Und Gummifisch mit Jighead wird ist schwer weil ich habe mal nachgewogen einer meine Action Shads (Manns) wiegt 7gr bei 105mm und bei Hechtgummis wird das glaube ich unmöglich.


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Mhh.. 
Oke aber wenn man jetzt mal das Wg weglässt was brauch ich dann ?


----------



## carphunter1678 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Mhh..
> Oke aber wenn man jetzt mal das Wg weglässt was brauch ich dann ?


 
Was meinst du das ??


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Was meinst du das ??


 Jaa wenn ich jetzt bald ne neue rute habe wid die mehr Wg haben so ca 40 oder so schätze ich was man halt so zum hechtangeln braucht  
Also kann mir jemand die fragen beantworten ohne aufs Wg zu achten ?


----------



## carphunter1678 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist 40gr für Hecht ein bisschen wenig für Zander und Barsch fänd ich es ok, aber für Hecht finde ich es ein bisschen wenig da wiegen die GuFis schon 15-20gr.
Also ohne jetzt aufs Wurfgewicht zuachten (alles wie ich es fische im Rhein) als Jighead verwende ich meistens 20gr und Köder bis 12cm habes aber auch auf Zander und Barsche abgesehen.
Köderfarbe kommt auf die Trübung des Rheins an! Also generl habe ich immer rot,chatreuse,firetiger,braun,schwarz und weiss. Das sind so die Farben woh ich denke das man damit für die meisten Fälle gewappnet ist.


----------



## kron4401 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Mal meine bescheidene Meinung hierzu:
Im Rhein auf Hecht  mit GuFis und einer Rute mit max. 25g zu fischen halte ich für schlichtweg unmöglich/unverantwortlich. Du solltest dein Gerät auf den zu fangenden Fisch und die Gegebenheiten am Wasser abstimmen. Da es im Rhein relativ große Hechte gibt solltest du auch darauf dein Material auslegen. Ruten mit 40-80g Wurfgewichten sind da in meinen Augen eher Standard als zu grob. Du musst ja auch bedenken das du die Köder 1) auswerfen musst 2) anständig führen musst und 3) nicht nur der Köder darauf einen Einfluss hat sondern auch äußere Gegebenheiten wie bspw. Fließgeschwindigkeit, Wassertiefe, eventuelle Welse als Beifang etc.
Mal zu den GuFis:
wie die anderen bereits geschrieben haben ist beim angeln speziell auf Hecht eher was großes als Köder gefragt. Also alles größer 10cm würde ich versuchen.
Welche Farbe bei dir fängig ist kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich nicht aus deiner näheren Umgebung komme, aber im Zweifelfall gilt: 
Helles Wetter, klares Wasser = dunkle Farben
Bewölkter Himmel, trübes Wasser=Schockfarben
Was das Gewicht angeht musst du schauen wies vor Ort aussieht, normalerweise sollte man aber mit um die 20g schon gut klar kommen (mal bissl mehr, mal bissl weniger).


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Ja stimmt das mit dem Wg ab ich mir notiert und den rest antürlich auch   oke
Damit werde ich mal los pilkern danke an alle die mir geholfen haben 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## siloaffe (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Hey Alex 
Ich bremse dich ja nur ungerne aus!!!! 
Aber lies dir mal deine erlaubnisskarte für`n Rhein durch....:b 
Ich komme zwar aus em Kreis-AW Rheinland-Pfalz aber wenn die Frühjarsschonzeiten identisch sind#c (bei uns 15.4.-31.5.) kannst du das mit dem Jiggen knicken,#q da bei dir in NRW das Fischen mit Kunstködern dann verboten ist... 

Sei froh bei uns darf nur mit Naturköder auf Friedfisch gefischt werden:c 
Aber: *"So steht es geschrieben und so soll es geschehen"* 

Nun zum Rest! 

Köderfarbe: 
Die Faustformel ist bei klarem Wasser Naturfarben Weis-Blau Silber-zartGrün usw Je trüber das Wasser wird je greller können die Farben werden Da ich eher auf Zander und Barsch aus bin im Sommer 6-12cm im Winter 12-25 cm Beim Hecht kannste ca. 50% mehr nehmen 
Jigkopf: 
Ich fische gerne die Schlitten doch ist die Hängergefahr ca doppelt so hoch wie beim Rundkopf im Hafen 5-11gr zwichen den buhnen 8-15gr und im Strom gehts bis 40gr hoch Da nehme ich dann ne leichte Karpfenrute 2-2.5 Lbs geht nur gut in die knochen|uhoh:

Ich hoffe das hilft dir was weiter ich bin auch nicht der SuperProfi und immer dankbar wenn mich jemand berichtigt wo ich Fehler mache:m

MfG Markus


----------



## Der-Graf (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Na dann geb ich ihm mal wieder Schwung...  In NRW gibts kein Kunstköderverbot - hab die Erlaubniskarte für die NRW-Rhein-Kilometer selbst.


----------



## Ein_Angler (13. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Na dann geb ich ihm mal wieder Schwung...  In NRW gibts kein Kunstköderverbot - hab die Erlaubniskarte für die NRW-Rhein-Kilometer selbst.




Richtig in RP gibts ein Kustköderverbot hier in NRW aber nicht. 

Zum Thema Köder, hat jeder seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Und für mich ist weiss die beste Köderfarbe, egal welche Kombination ob rot-weis, schwarz-weiss, blau-weiss, usw. 
Ich will dich nicht enttäuschen müssen, aber gerade in NRW ist der Hecht im Rhein sehr selten und ein gezielter Fang eher Glückssache und die Ausnahme.


----------



## Kotzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Jep, ich würde eher versuchen irgendwie an einen umliegenden See kommen und dann mit kleineren flachlaufenden Wobblern die Flachwasserbereiche abfischen, sofern da irgendwie die möglichkeit zu besteht.

Aber wenn nicht dann versuchs einfach am Rhein, bist draußen am Wasser, das ist alles was zählt.


----------



## SharkAndFish (14. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Jetzt versteh ich garnichts mehr  #d

Also im rhein gibt es schon hechte man muss sie suchen  
Wurde mir so hier im Forum gesagt. 

MfG Alex #h


----------



## Kotzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Joa, aber man sucht eher lange lange Zeit, und das kann schnell frustrierend werden.


----------



## SharkAndFish (14. April 2011)

*AW: Gufis + Jigkopf ? Rhein? muss das alles so sein ?*

Wenns sie den doch noch gibt


----------

